
Fight digital distractions, browse with intent - mxschumacher
http://browsewithintent.com/
======
nwrk
Looks great, but the privacy 'setup' is killing it for me.

Anyone know exactly same, best open source without phoning home those data ?

[1] [http://browsewithintent.com/privacy](http://browsewithintent.com/privacy)

> We let you nuke data from our servers. If you're feeling uncomfortable, you
> can delete all the data associated with your account. Push a button and it's
> gone from our servers forever.

> We log only domains, not full URLs.

> Any information about your browsing history is tied to a random identifier
> that's generated when you install Intent for the first time. _When we ask
> your phone number for our mobile product, we throw it away immediately after
> we send you a text message._

~~~
aaymeloglu
Hey, one of the developers here. I just changed the wording around the phone
number piece to clarify it. You do NOT need to provide your phone number to
use Intent. It's just optional if you want to also track mobile usage...we
text you a setup link, then throw the number away.

------
javierjavier
Hey, my friends and I made that! Happy to answer any questions :)

